# Router lift - which one?



## Thomas K. (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi everyone

Be warned: I'm new here, modest routing experience, none with a router table.

I need a router lift, badly. I've been looking at either Woodpecker or Jessem for my Festool OF1400. Both seem like very good quality tools, convinient and effective. I have no first hand knowledge of either and have no opportunity the check them out before buying one... so... your experiences and opinions on both models would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks 
Thomas K.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thomas K. said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Be warned: I'm new here, modest routing experience, none with a router table.
> 
> ...


I guess I thought the Festool had a lift built in? Many new routers have lifts built in.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a Jessem, and am really pleased with it. No problems, well made, easy to fit and use.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Thomas,

I think the Jessem seems to be the most popular these days.


----------



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

I am a big fan of the Woodpeckers stuff. I have their new PRL-V2 and though not cheap, it is a dream to work with. I have reviews of the PRL-V2, the original PRL and several other lifts and plates at the link below if more information would be of help.

Woodworking Tool Reviews - NewWoodworker.com LLC


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thomas K. said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Be warned: I'm new here, modest routing experience, none with a router table.
> 
> ...


Thomas,

Both are top-quality lifts and I don't think you'd be disappointed with either one. After a lot of consideration I settled on the Jessem lift design with its automatic (but adjustable) lift-break design to prevent the bit from lowering during cutting. The PRL-V2 has a manual brake but allows adjustment from the top side. 

In either case, I recommend you look at the Incra/Jessem and Incra/Woodpeckers lifts before purchasing. They're just like the originals except the use strong rare-earth magnets to hold the plate insert rings in place, and Incra makes a wide range of sizes (including blank ones, if you wish to drill your own). Mine has the magnetic rings. They auto-center perfectly and hold tight enough you either need to lover the bit enough to get a finger through the hole or use a small screwdriver / nail to break the magnet's grip.

Jim


----------

